# Kelly B has gone past 6000 !!



## zaby

Félicitations Kelly !

Déjà près de 6100 messages !!
Merci pour ton aide, c'est toujours un plaisir de te lire 

Moi aussi je me suis mise au tricot, j'ai d'ailleurs un petit cadeau  (euh l'utilité ? hum, faut voir )


----------



## carolineR

Kelly, ma chère, nous sommes à vos pieds


----------



## Nunty

6000? I am speechless.
Thank you, Kelly. Your posts are always pleasant and instructive; I look forward to them.


----------



## cherine

Félicitations Kelly


----------



## la grive solitaire

Félicitations / Congratulations, Kelly! ​ 
Now you can put your feet up for a bit . . .  ​ 
http://zeneedle.typepad.com/.shared/image.html?/photos/uncategorized/2006097967_1.jpg​


----------



## fenixpollo

*Happy Postiversary* to our resident Avenging Angel of Collaboration. 

_*YOU ROCK, KELLY! *_


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Kelly ? Je te pensais dans le fil "merci, mais non merci" ! 
Donc, les félicitations sont de rigueur.
Tiens, je pique l'idée de mon voisin du dessus ! 

P.S.: bonne photo, la grive !


----------



## Kelly B

Merci à touts et à toutes! Je devrais m'y ajouter, Karine, mais je profiterai de ce fait  (puis je le dire une lapsus ?) en vous remerciant moi-même. Zaby, I really truly do have a pair of hand-knit wrist warmers that I wear when I type. Caroline, that reminds me that I must visit Monaco someday... and so many other places qui appartiennent à la francophonie. Soeur Claire-Edith and cherine, thank you both for your kindness - I know well the generous hospitality of Middle Eastern people. La grive, Trekking XXL was on my list, as it's getting cold around here and my three pair are not sufficient. I love them. fenixpollo, you rule! (thanks to Karine for that line.) 
Thanks so much! You folks are wonderful.


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Congratulations and thanks, Kelly!

It's snowing this morning, so I rushed out and made 6,000 of these to cheer you on!  Have fun with them ....

with 6,000 thanks,
Chaska


----------



## geve

Félicitations Kelly ! 
J'ai allumé 6000 bougies, puis je les ai jetées dans la cheminée pour nous tenir chaud à tous. 
En espérant te croiser plus souvent à l'avenir !


----------

